# Need advice on TTC after a miscarriage, before AF



## Pink Petals

Hello,

I am going through my first miscarriage. :cry: I started bleeding on Monday (7 1/2 weeks) and an ultrasound showed the baby stopped growing at 5-6 weeks. This is my second pregnancy. Luckily, my first resulted in a healthy baby boy. 

Anyway, it is now day 4 and I still have bleeding and cramping. I passed a sac today, so I am hoping the worst is over.

My question is about TTC. I know that the only thing that will make me feel better is to get pregnant again. However, I know nothing about TTC right after a miscarriage. I plan to start trying straight away, before my next AF.

I am wondering...

When might I ovulate?

Can I use opks and BBT monitoring to help determine my most fertile days or does the miscarriage make those methods inaccurate?

Will a pregancy test still be positive for some time after this loss? 

Any advice on how to proceed from here would be greatly appreciated. I have TTC before, but not under these circumstances. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ltweety

I'm really sorry you're going through this. It sucks so bad and it is totally unfair. As far as TTC, my understanding is this:
Count day the sac passed as CD1
You will probably get a positive PG test for about a week or so, but it all depends on how high your betas were and how long you bled (which usually indicates dropping numbers) before the sac. So I would test about a week from now and see if it's clear, since you know that won't be a positive from a new pregnancy.
You can definitely use OPKs and treat it like a normal cycle but don't be surprised if O day isn't exactly when you would normally expect it. I would start OPKs around CD10 and then just keep doing them until you get a confirmed O. 
I would start BBT right away and watch it drop because that will be a good indicator that everything is resolving itself. 
Good luck hon, and we're here for you!


----------



## JemmaLouise

It depends on when you return to normal, I had my MMC confirmed 4 weeks ago and stopped bleeding 3 weeks ago and I'm still getting positive tests. I am leaving it until after Xmas and then will test again :( I understand the want to ttc immediately as I am the same! I hope you have better luck with it than me xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi there, I had a chemical pregnancy on Dec 7th at about 5 weeks so I totally understand what you're going through. This was my first pregnancy and I'm very anxious to start trying again. My HCG levels went down really quickly - I was <5 a few days after the bleeding began. My Dr said I should ovulate in a couple weeks after my HCG went below 5.

Although I don't think I'll ovulate until later this week, I started doing OPK tests a couple days ago just to double-check since I've read that cycles can be kinda wonky after a m/c. I've also read different things about when CD1 starts so I'm very curious to see if/when I'll ovulate this month!

I've heard that you're very fertile after a M/C so FX that that is true!


----------



## Pink Petals

Thank you for the advice and support. I am only now peeking out at the real world again, after spending a week weeping and sleeping all day. :cry:

My HCG levels are dropping fast, but are not below 5 yet. Last blood test was 4 days ago and level was around 500, but it was 1500 2 days before that and 6500 before that. I am supposed to go for another blood test next week.

Bleeding stopped yesterday, with just some spotting. My BBT is already quite low again. Fingers crossed that this is all happening as fast as it seems. 

We BD last night, although I am sure it is too soon!

Mrs. Rose and Jemma, how are things going for you now?


----------



## Pink Petals

Looking back at my BBT chart from the month I conceived my son, I think I might have had a chemical the month before and didn't even realize it. It was such a funny cycle (and I am usually really regular). I bled for 10 days that month and I ovulated 4 days late. Maybe there is something to this increased fertility after a loss.


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals, I'm doing pretty well. I had only known for a few days that I was pregnant before the bleeding began so I think that's making it easier to move on. Though I was very upset at first. 

I had a really strange experience b/c I had some pregnancy symptoms but the ICs kept showing up negative. Also, what I thought was a light period, I think was actually implantation spotting. I still didn't feel 'right' after another week, so I took some of the more expensive digital tests and they all came back positive. Then I took one of those Clear Blue tests that shows how many weeks it's been since you ovulated and it only said 1-2 weeks, though I knew for sure it'd been 3 weeks. At that point, I wasn't sure if the test was just off or if something was potentially wrong so I was cautiously optimistic that everything would be ok. But obviously that wasn't the case.

I'm now at a point where I know something wasn't right to begin with and I feel better knowing that CPs are incredibly common. At first I was blaming myself but after reading about others' experiences, it's definitely helped the healing process.

I'm so sorry that you're going through this but hopefully talking with others in the same boat will help. 

That's interesting about your possibly having a CP before and then getting pregnant right after. I've heard that's pretty common. I'm hoping to find myself in that position! I've been doing OPKs everyday and still no sign of an impending LH surge. Really hope my cycle will be relatively normal so we can start getting back to business!


----------



## MrsRose168

I forgot to tell you that I've started drinking raspberry leaf tea to help rebuild the uterine lining. Not sure how necessary that is for me since I had a natural m/c but figure it can't hurt! I'm also taking maca, folic acid and just got a prenatal supplement in the mail today.


----------



## Pink Petals

Mrs. Rose, I wish you luck this cycle! Keep at it and let me know how it's going!

I am a little nervous, because I did a HPT today and it was a faint, but clear positive. :dohh: Not sure if that is normal? It has been 10 days since the bleeding began and 2 days since the bleeding stopped completely. BBT temps are low and CM is creamy. But I doubt I could ovulate with a positive HPT? So confused!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

following, i started my second miscarriage last friday, been bleeding full period now 6 days, still passing clotts so unsure, counting last Saturday as cd1, fingers crossed for all I dont want to wait this time around, waited 6 months to try last time and periods were all over the place, so trying next week, fingers crossed we all get bfps in January, betas on Saturday were 1000ish, so no idea what they are now.........


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Mrs. Rose, I wish you luck this cycle! Keep at it and let me know how it's going!
> 
> I am a little nervous, because I did a HPT today and it was a faint, but clear positive. :dohh: Not sure if that is normal? It has been 10 days since the bleeding began and 2 days since the bleeding stopped completely. BBT temps are low and CM is creamy. But I doubt I could ovulate with a positive HPT? So confused!

Well, I'm certainly no expert but I'd think that it may be a little too soon to get a new BFP this early on. 

Not sure if this helps give any context at all but the day after I started bleeding, I did a digital test and it came back negative. My HCG was only 13 the day I started bleeding, and 4 days later it was < 5. So, given that your HCG levels were pretty high, I'm wondering if there's still some HCG in your system? It sounds like we're just a week apart in cycles...keep me posted on how things are going. 

When are you supposed to have your blood work done next week?


----------



## MrsRose168

I took an OPK today that shows your 4 most fertile days and I finally got a flashing smiley face today! Exactly 2 weeks from when my Dr said I would. I'm just so glad my body is back on a normal cycle...was getting a bit nervous that it would take a while to get back on track. So going to try to BD for the next 4 nights...hopefully something will take!


----------



## Pink Petals

Dolphinleigh, sorry about your loss. When was it? Let us know how thibgs are going!

Mrs. Rose, that's great news about the opk! Time to get busy.

I have opks but haven't used one yet. I am afraid to, because I am not sure things are working right yet. I have been getting morning sickness and sore boobs again. What's with that? Also, had the positive hpt 2 days ago. BBT is still low. Waiting for next blood test, end of next week. 

Not looking forward to returning to work in January. A close coworker and friend got pg around the same time I did. I am happy for her and all but it is just hard. I am going to have to watch her through the whole thing and announcing it, etc. Our dates would have been pretty close so it is going to be tough. :cry:


----------



## Sophiejash

Hi ladies, I didn't want to read and run so thought I'd offer you some hope. I mc'd back in September, it was heartbreaking so I completely understand what you're going through. We started DTD straight away as I felt the only thing to help me heal was to get pregnant straight away. Well it didn't happen before af arrived but she only came once and I fell pregnant. I'm currently 10 weeks and all good so far. I believe you are more fertile after a mc so fingers crossed for you all that you get your rainbow babies very soon X


----------



## Pink Petals

Sophiejash said:


> Hi ladies, I didn't want to read and run so thought I'd offer you some hope. I mc'd back in September, it was heartbreaking so I completely understand what you're going through. We started DTD straight away as I felt the only thing to help me heal was to get pregnant straight away. Well it didn't happen before af arrived but she only came once and I fell pregnant. I'm currently 10 weeks and all good so far. I believe you are more fertile after a mc so fingers crossed for you all that you get your rainbow babies very soon X

Thank you and congratulations! That does instill hope. :flower:


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals, that's really weird. Maybe you are pregnant again? Or maybe you could be ovulating? You should do an OPK test just to double-check! Keep us posted!


----------



## Pink Petals

Don't think I could already be pregnant again, but that'd be sweet!

I am worried that there might still be tissue in there.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

my MC started last Friday night the 18th, 19th bloodworkshowed hcg levelwas around 1000 (i was at 11 weeks, 2 days so should have been in the 100000 range) had utlrasund sunday, baby stopped developing 8 weeks 4 days, i have been doing natural this time, spotting last 2 days, started opks and today, this afternoons opk was just as dark as control line then tonights back to lighter, so i have been feeling left o pain all day, we dtd 2 days ago and going to try again tonight, just incase its a real ovulation, but will continue to opk test 

as for doing, well i have 2 girls that nee their mama so brave face most of the time, irratable sometimes. but not as bad as last years MC, so thats better.


----------



## MrsRose168

Dolphinleigh said:


> my MC started last Friday night the 18th, 19th bloodworkshowed hcg levelwas around 1000 (i was at 11 weeks, 2 days so should have been in the 100000 range) had utlrasund sunday, baby stopped developing 8 weeks 4 days, i have been doing natural this time, spotting last 2 days, started opks and today, this afternoons opk was just as dark as control line then tonights back to lighter, so i have been feeling left o pain all day, we dtd 2 days ago and going to try again tonight, just incase its a real ovulation, but will continue to opk test
> 
> as for doing, well i have 2 girls that nee their mama so brave face most of the time, irratable sometimes. but not as bad as last years MC, so thats better.

FX for you that you're O'ing so soon, Dolphinleigh! Keep us posted!


----------



## Pink Petals

Does anyone know if it is safe to TTC even before you are sure the tissue is all gone? We have been BDing but to be honest, I am not 100% on the tissue being all gone what with the positive hpts.

Could you even ovulate if there were tissue left?


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink, I've read that you can't ovulate if you still have tissue remaining. I'm not sure about the safety of TTC with leftover tissue though.

Have you taken anymore HPTs lately? When you get your bloodwork done this week, can they also do an ultrasound to check for tissue?


----------



## Pink Petals

I took in my requisition for later this week and got the bloodwork done early. :thumbup: Want answers! Should hopefully get a call from the doctor soon.


----------



## MrsRose168

Oh good - glad you got in early! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Pink Petals

Mrs. Rose, are you still pretty sure that you O'd? When do you think you will test? Exciting. :happydance:

According to my BBT app, I O'd on the 28th. I had EWCM and O pain, so totally possible. However, my charting hasn't been perfectly consistent and the graph looks wonky to me. The O pain was the worst on the 29th, so who knows. 

We DTD on the 27th and 28th, so fingers crossed. We are staying with the inlaws and DS has been sleeping with us, so we couldn't BD after the 28th.

I took a hpt on the 28th and got a VERY faint positve. Still no bloodwork results, because we are out of town. Might call the doctor today.


----------



## Pink Petals

Blood HCG 2 days ago was 17, so super low!


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Blood HCG 2 days ago was 17, so super low!

That's interesting that you're O'ing without going below 5 HCG!

I don't temp so I have no way to know for sure if/when I O'd unfortunately. I'm assuming it was the 29th or 30th based on my LH Surge on the 28th. I didn't have sore boobs this time which I normally get when I O so not sure if it's b/c my body is off from the CP or if I didn't O this month. 

We didn't BD as much as I would've liked. DH wasn't feeling well for a few days so we only BD'd on 12/25 and 12/28.

I'm not sure when to start testing! Based on my avg 32 day cycle, AF should come 1/7 but that's only 9DPO and a short luteal phase. But I'm obsessed with POAS so I'll probably start on the 7th. 

When are you going to start testing??


----------



## Pink Petals

I am also not sure if I O'd this cycle, so we are in the same boat! If I did when I think I did, I am 6 dpo. I have a shorter than average luteal phase (11-12 days usually), so I think I will test on Friday the 8th. 

I have also read that you can't get pg until your HCG levels hit zero, but I have found many anecdotal stories on the net of women who did (at low levels), so I am going to hope that I did!

I definitely had a BBT shift, but it wasn't a drastic one. The graph looks wonky to me. I had EWCM and O pain right around the time too. And I was using OPKs, but not frequently enough. I had an almost positive on the 28th and then didn't test on the 29th. The 30th was completely negative, so I might have had a surge in between there. 

I am excited to hear your test results!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pink Petals

Oh and weird symptom- super sensitive nipples?!


----------



## Ltweety

My Best friend had sore nips when she was in early pregnancy (before a positive bfp)


----------



## MrsRose168

Yes, my boobs and nipples were very sensitive last month before the CP. I'm not having that this month so that's a big reason why I think I might be out this month. We shall see!

Pink, when are you going to start testing?

I couldn't help myself and started testing already, knowing full well I'd get BFNs. Just couldn't resist the urge. I'll be 9dpo tomorrow (I think) so getting into the more realistic range. lol! I'm really over this TWW...it's excruciating!


----------



## Pink Petals

I will test on Friday. I don't think I am pg though. My temps are hovering in the middle now and none of it makes sense anymore. Not even sure if I O'd, but if I did, I am 9 dpo.

Fingers crossed for all of us. We shall see... :shrug:


----------



## Pink Petals

Ok, so I started spotting tonight. So, definitely not pg. 

What is going on?! :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Pink Petals said:


> Thank you for the advice and support. I am only now peeking out at the real world again, after spending a week weeping and sleeping all day. :cry:
> 
> My HCG levels are dropping fast, but are not below 5 yet. Last blood test was 4 days ago and level was around 500, but it was 1500 2 days before that and 6500 before that. I am supposed to go for another blood test next week.
> 
> Bleeding stopped yesterday, with just some spotting. My BBT is already quite low again. Fingers crossed that this is all happening as fast as it seems.
> 
> We BD last night, although I am sure it is too soon!
> 
> Mrs. Rose and Jemma, how are things going for you now?

Hellooooo... took some time out because I was going through that angry and resentful stage of miscarriage. 

UPDATE

Only just got a negative test 2 days ago after my miscarriage was confirmed on 17th November, bleeding stopped 23rd after medical intervention. Now I am in the limbo stage where I don't know if I am now going to ovulate or if I should expect AF. Been getting period like cramps last couple of days so I am expecting the latter. Luckily boyfriend and I have a very active sex life so I don't need to plan DTD but might get some tests to check for O :shrug:


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Ok, so I started spotting tonight. So, definitely not pg.
> 
> What is going on?! :cry:

Don't count yourself out until you get AF. It could be IB!

AFM, got a BFN this morning. I'll keep testing until AF comes.


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice and support. I am only now peeking out at the real world again, after spending a week weeping and sleeping all day. :cry:
> 
> My HCG levels are dropping fast, but are not below 5 yet. Last blood test was 4 days ago and level was around 500, but it was 1500 2 days before that and 6500 before that. I am supposed to go for another blood test next week.
> 
> Bleeding stopped yesterday, with just some spotting. My BBT is already quite low again. Fingers crossed that this is all happening as fast as it seems.
> 
> We BD last night, although I am sure it is too soon!
> 
> Mrs. Rose and Jemma, how are things going for you now?
> 
> Hellooooo... took some time out because I was going through that angry and resentful stage of miscarriage.
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Only just got a negative test 2 days ago after my miscarriage was confirmed on 17th November, bleeding stopped 23rd after medical intervention. Now I am in the limbo stage where I don't know if I am now going to ovulate or if I should expect AF. Been getting period like cramps last couple of days so I am expecting the latter. Luckily boyfriend and I have a very active sex life so I don't need to plan DTD but might get some tests to check for O :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi Jemma, welcome back. I'm sorry that you had such an awful experience. Was remaining tissue causing the bleeding to last so long?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello Mrs Rose, not sure what it was but didn't go back to the EPU as it's the next town over which isn't easy to get to when you don't drive and my GP was useless. I just let it take its course :)

Any advice for post miscarriage limbo?


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> Hello Mrs Rose, not sure what it was but didn't go back to the EPU as it's the next town over which isn't easy to get to when you don't drive and my GP was useless. I just let it take its course :)
> 
> Any advice for post miscarriage limbo?

Girl, I wish I had some inspiring words of wisdom but I really don't. This is Cycle #3 TTC #1 and my first MC so it's all pretty new to me. I've pretty much just been focused on TTC again and learning about what we can do to increase our chances...especially because DH has low sperm count and I'm 33. I joined the forum after my MC and wow, have I learned a lot these past few weeks! I was off over Christmas so I had too much time on my hands to lurk around here but I have to say, it's made me feel better to talk to others in similar situations. It's been a good support system especially because I try to keep DH out of all the craziness. If only he knew what all we go through!

We're here for you if you need anything! :hugs:


----------



## Pink Petals

JemmaLouise said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice and support. I am only now peeking out at the real world again, after spending a week weeping and sleeping all day. :cry:
> 
> My HCG levels are dropping fast, but are not below 5 yet. Last blood test was 4 days ago and level was around 500, but it was 1500 2 days before that and 6500 before that. I am supposed to go for another blood test next week.
> 
> Bleeding stopped yesterday, with just some spotting. My BBT is already quite low again. Fingers crossed that this is all happening as fast as it seems.
> 
> We BD last night, although I am sure it is too soon!
> 
> Mrs. Rose and Jemma, how are things going for you now?
> 
> Hellooooo... took some time out because I was going through that angry and resentful stage of miscarriage.
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Only just got a negative test 2 days ago after my miscarriage was confirmed on 17th November, bleeding stopped 23rd after medical intervention. Now I am in the limbo stage where I don't know if I am now going to ovulate or if I should expect AF. Been getting period like cramps last couple of days so I am expecting the latter. Luckily boyfriend and I have a very active sex life so I don't need to plan DTD but might get some tests to check for O :shrug:Click to expand...

Don't think you are out because of AF cramps! When I was pregnant with my son, I had AF cramps for the first 6 weeks. In fact, I had all the usual signs of pms and was surprised to see a BFP. Nothing was different until probably a week after my BFP. Lots of luck.

I am out I think. I have had medium flow consistently since yesterday. I am sooo confused! Is this the miscarriage? An early period? It has been only 22 days since the miscarriage started and 2 weeks since the first round of bleeding stopped. Should I consider this a new cycle for charting purposes?! 

TMI but the blood is very brown?! What is going on? So frustrated!


----------



## Pink Petals

My advice for post-miscarriage limbo? Binge watch a really good show. It's a goid distraction. We've been into Orange is the New Black.


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice and support. I am only now peeking out at the real world again, after spending a week weeping and sleeping all day. :cry:
> 
> My HCG levels are dropping fast, but are not below 5 yet. Last blood test was 4 days ago and level was around 500, but it was 1500 2 days before that and 6500 before that. I am supposed to go for another blood test next week.
> 
> Bleeding stopped yesterday, with just some spotting. My BBT is already quite low again. Fingers crossed that this is all happening as fast as it seems.
> 
> We BD last night, although I am sure it is too soon!
> 
> Mrs. Rose and Jemma, how are things going for you now?
> 
> Hellooooo... took some time out because I was going through that angry and resentful stage of miscarriage.
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Only just got a negative test 2 days ago after my miscarriage was confirmed on 17th November, bleeding stopped 23rd after medical intervention. Now I am in the limbo stage where I don't know if I am now going to ovulate or if I should expect AF. Been getting period like cramps last couple of days so I am expecting the latter. Luckily boyfriend and I have a very active sex life so I don't need to plan DTD but might get some tests to check for O :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think you are out because of AF cramps! When I was pregnant with my son, I had AF cramps for the first 6 weeks. In fact, I had all the usual signs of pms and was surprised to see a BFP. Nothing was different until probably a week after my BFP. Lots of luck.
> 
> I am out I think. I have had medium flow consistently since yesterday. I am sooo confused! Is this the miscarriage? An early period? It has been only 22 days since the miscarriage started and 2 weeks since the first round of bleeding stopped. Should I consider this a new cycle for charting purposes?!
> 
> TMI but the blood is very brown?! What is going on? So frustrated!Click to expand...

I bet the brown blood is just some leftover from the MC but if it's a medium flow, it's probably AF. Is there any regular blood or is it all brown? I've read over and over that cycles can change pretty dramatically after a MC so perhaps your cycles will be shorter now? Or it could just be a one off. All of this not knowing is maddening.


----------



## Pink Petals

Well, last night, it was pure brown and clotty. Today though, it has progressed to bright red and is getting as heavy as a period. I hope it is a period. At least then, my cycles might start making sense again!


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> Well, last night, it was pure brown and clotty. Today though, it has progressed to bright red and is getting as heavy as a period. I hope it is a period. At least then, my cycles might start making sense again!

I bet it's AF. Here's to a fresh start this cycle!

AFM, another BFN this morning at 10dpo. I'll probably be joining you on the AF train within the new few days.


----------



## Ltweety

Pink Petals said:


> My advice for post-miscarriage limbo? Binge watch a really good show. It's a goid distraction. We've been into Orange is the New Black.

I second this....I am not a "gamer" but when I was home after my ectopic I literally sat in front of the TV and played video games for three days. It was a very good distraction and it numbed me out...numbness is good right after because otherwise all I could feel was utter despair:cry:.

It gets better and easier though, like all terrible things... 

I also turned to focusing on my overall health afterward, which made me feel happier...

Good luck!


----------



## JemmaLouise

ltweety... I have emersed myself in call of duty as a way to take my mind off things, sad I know but I find TV really rubbish so have joined the Mr.

I find the problem with miscarriage is there is no set program to getting back on track, it's all guess work and questions. it would be lovely if everything went back how it was pre pregnancy so we have a chance at understanding what our bodies are doing. 

it's been 7 1/2 weeks since my miscarriage was identified and have no clue what's going on. only got my first negative test at the start of the week so now it's like "what now"... I am still getting the odd cramp... I was wondering whether it could be ovulation kickin in as ive heard some women ovulate straight after their first BFN but I wouldn't have thought that O lasted a couple days :shrug:

I wish AF would show so I can have a CD1 :cry:


----------



## Pink Petals

Ltweety, I am with you on the gaming. Although, I haven't really done it since my son came. But it was super helpful when TTC with him (took a while as DH has varicocele and low morphology). But retro was always my thing- Mario Bros, etc. 

Ltweety, how do you get your FF chart in your sig? And does it update automatically? I see you likely just O'd. Fingers crossed.

Jemma, I had O pain a few random days after my mc, but pretty sure now that I never O'd. Our bodies are so cruel after a mc. Nothing makes sense.

I am pretty sure I am having a period. But it is the period from hell. Super heavy and my hormones are turning me into a crazy person. Weeping over everything and very little patience. 

I have DH wearing his loose boxers and taking Fertilaid. That's what worked for us the first time, so we will give that a try. Also, ordered lots of cheap opks so I can test lots this cycle. 

Luck to all!


----------



## MrsRose168

JemmaLouise said:


> ltweety... I have emersed myself in call of duty as a way to take my mind off things, sad I know but I find TV really rubbish so have joined the Mr.
> 
> I find the problem with miscarriage is there is no set program to getting back on track, it's all guess work and questions. it would be lovely if everything went back how it was pre pregnancy so we have a chance at understanding what our bodies are doing.
> 
> it's been 7 1/2 weeks since my miscarriage was identified and have no clue what's going on. only got my first negative test at the start of the week so now it's like "what now"... I am still getting the odd cramp... I was wondering whether it could be ovulation kickin in as ive heard some women ovulate straight after their first BFN but I wouldn't have thought that O lasted a couple days :shrug:
> 
> I wish AF would show so I can have a CD1 :cry:

So when my HCG went below 5, my doctor told me that I should ovulate in a couple weeks and get AF in about a month. And she was pretty spot on...though obviously it depends on your cycle length. So maybe you start using OPKs this coming week?

Agree that it makes it really difficult not knowing what to expect with our cycles after a MC. Right now I'm 11-13dpo and not sure when to expect AF. If it's like it was before, it should come any day now, but if not...who knows!


----------



## Amygdala

Can I join you here? I technically don't even belong here yet. My mmc was diagnosed on Wednesday but I have to wait until next Thursday for a d&c. I did have a private scan yesterday for confirmation and it has helped lots with my peace of mind. Just hoping I make it to Thursday without things starting. 
Anyway, DH and I haven't spoken about ttc again. I think for him, it's important for Thursday to be over before we consider trying again. To me, this pregnancy is over and has been, as we now know, for 2 or 3 weeks. But I don't think he feels the same way so I don't want to pressure him with ttc talk. 
I'm assuming we'll try straight away though. We had a mmc 5 years ago and both felt we didn't want to wait after that. And now, for me it feels a bit like now or never. Our kids are getting older and the potential age gap bigger and I wouldn't want to leave it much longer if we're still going to have another. Things might change of course or he may feel differently but I *think* we're heading for ttc. 
It's such a confusing topic though. I've never had a d&c and don't really know what to expect in terms of recovery. No idea when to expect a negative test or a positive ovpk. I feel like I should be taking prenatals still to not let my levels get low but somehow I can't quite bring myself to do that before the d&c. Argh. 
Sorry, I'm rambling. Just trying to pass the time I guess. I'll try out the video game suggestion tonight. That's always been a bit of an us-time thing for DH and me since becoming parents. So maybe it'll be soothing...


----------



## Pink Petals

Welcome Amygdala. So sorry for your losses. I hope everything resolves quickly for you, so you can start trying again.

How is everyone doing emotionally about TCC again? At the beginning, I was really feeling strongly about needing to get pg straight away, thinking it would make everything all better. Now I am realizing that if I get pg right away, the loss of this last one is still going to hurt. It is occurring to me that it isn't as simple as replacing what was lost. I also feel like I will be happy when I get pg again, but I will also be scared to death about losing another and I will still be sad about this loss. Does that make sense?!

Still going to keep trying though.


----------



## Amygdala

Makes perfect sense. I can only speak for myself from my experience of course but for me, getting pregnant again after my first mc made it better. I think I'm a bit unusual though in that I feel the losses very much as a loss of pregnancy, not a baby. As far as I'm aware, my babies didn't develop because they didn't have the right genetic make up to survive. To me it feels more like a very, very late negative pregnancy test. I'm disappointed and hurt and scared but I don't feel like I'm grieving for a child. So because I feel this way, replacing the pregnancy works for me, I think. I'm not replacing the child of course but that's because in my mind there wasn't really a child to replace yet. I hope this doesn't offend anyone. I know that many others very much feel that they've lost a child and I think if you feel that way, it'll probably be easier long-term to grieve for your loss before moving on. 

I thought that I'd be really stressed out when I got pregnant again last time by the way but somehow that didn't happen. It was like one of the worst things that could happen already had and we'd come through it so I felt OK. Hopefully you'll find that the thought of a new pregnancy is scarier than the actual pregnancy when it happens. :hugs:


----------



## Ltweety

That was true of me Jemma, I ovulated about 5 days after my HCG hit zero with my ectopic. It took 4 weeks for me as I wasn't quite as far along as you. I was not expecting it. So maybe you are Oing. Did you use an opk or do you temp?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Ltweety said:


> That was true of me Jemma, I ovulated about 5 days after my HCG hit zero with my ectopic. It took 4 weeks for me as I wasn't quite as far along as you. I was not expecting it. So maybe you are Oing. Did you use an opk or do you temp?

I am useless with the TTC tracking thing... I got pregnant first month off the pill with my MMC pregnancy so never got a chance to try tracking. I was going to buy OPKs when AF showed but it has to appear first. Obviously it would be awesome if I was O'ing but does it feel crampy?


----------



## Ltweety

I usually get cramping on one side or the other...and it's pretty sharp for me, but not everyone gets it. Can you check your cm? Is it watery or egg white consistency?

I know it can be a pain but I would recommend temping if you haven't tried it yet. It gives me a lovely sense of order and control in this mess. Pluse I have learned SOOOO much about my body that I just had no idea of before I started this whole process. I can't believe how ignorant I was about reproduction!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Think I might have to give it a go... this is a dumb question but how would you recommend going about it? or is there a link on here somewhere? :blush:


----------



## MrsRose168

Ltweety said:


> I usually get cramping on one side or the other...and it's pretty sharp for me, but not everyone gets it. Can you check your cm? Is it watery or egg white consistency?
> 
> I know it can be a pain but I would recommend temping if you haven't tried it yet. It gives me a lovely sense of order and control in this mess. Pluse I have learned SOOOO much about my body that I just had no idea of before I started this whole process. I can't believe how ignorant I was about reproduction!

OMG, me too! I feel like I got duped in sex education in school. They didn't teach us any of this stuff!


----------



## Pink Petals

Ltweety said:


> I usually get cramping on one side or the other...and it's pretty sharp for me, but not everyone gets it. Can you check your cm? Is it watery or egg white consistency?
> 
> I know it can be a pain but I would recommend temping if you haven't tried it yet. It gives me a lovely sense of order and control in this mess. Pluse I have learned SOOOO much about my body that I just had no idea of before I started this whole process. I can't believe how ignorant I was about reproduction!

This! I also felt like temping revealed so much. Not just temping, but cm, cervix, etc. I am a bit of a science nerd, so that may be part of it. 

"Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler changed my life. I learned so much not just about how it all works, but also some of the history and reasons why most women know very little about their cycles. Really good read. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Petals

JemmaLouise said:


> Think I might have to give it a go... this is a dumb question but how would you recommend going about it? or is there a link on here somewhere? :blush:

I recommend the fertility friend app. It takes a lot of the guess work out of interpreting your temperatures!

You have to take your temperature early in the morning and at the same time everyday. Right when you wake up- you can't do anything else before taking the temperature or it will affect your data. It needs to be a BBT thermometer. Your temps will be low before O and then show a sharp increase right after O. You can see it on Ltweety's chart beautifully. 

Nice thing too is that sometimes your temp will drop back down right before AF, so you know she's coming. If you are pg, it will stay high!


----------



## Ltweety

Jemma
Pink Petals covered most of it...try to pick a time you can stick to. You don't want to make it too late in the morning because it has to be when you wake up, not when you get out of bed. I, unfortunately, get up at 4:45am on weekdays to go to work so that's when I temp, but that means I have to temp at 4:45am on weekends. However, if it isn't a critical time, i.e. CD 5 or something I sometimes skip a Saturday or Sunday. Near ovulation time, I am very strict as well as post O because those are the most interesting temps to interpret as they could indicate implantation and pregnancy, or tragically, AF ;P. 

After you've charted a bit you will start to notice things about yourself compared to others, and or compared to "normal." For example, my temps are a little lower than most peoples overall. I've been told this is because i have RH negative blood and a few other indicators. It made my DR check my thyroid to make sure it was on track and can indicate lower than average progesterone if your temps aren't steady after...I use progesterone cream now. 

It also gives you a nice range for typical ovulation days. Granted there are still those odd cycles, but overall, it keeps you a lot more prepared.

Plus, it gives you something to do while you wait! A BBT thermometer will have two numbers after the decimal. If you have questions, there are lots of veterans and whole forums dedicated to chart interpretation. Fertility Friend will walk you through it and you will get the hang of it quickly.


----------



## Pink Petals

Ltweety, please tell me how you got your FF graph in your sig. :)


----------



## Ltweety

Log into fertility friend on your computer, in the "sharing" tab select get code. Copy and paste the one that indicates an image, not a link and then copy it. Then you go into customize your profile in B&B and you can paste it onto your signature. Let me know if you need more clarification.


----------



## Pink Petals

Thanks!

Ltweety, are you testing soon?


----------



## Ltweety

I think i'll allow a 10 dpo start date for testing this cycle, just because my temps are so abnormal for me and seem to be staying VERY elevated. I seriously usually top out around 97.7 unless I'm pregnant so this 98 and up business is very promising.


----------



## Pink Petals

It does look good! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I recognize some of your names! I'm also TTC after a MMC before AF. If I Od (fertility friend thinks I did), I've got a shot at it this month. That would be incredible but I'm not holding my breath. GL to all!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, I've been MIA the past few days because I was on a business trip. The good news is, I got a BFP but the bad news is that the lines aren't getting darker, so of course I'm concerned. Here's a quick recap of my results this week...

-1/11: BFNs on ICs
-1/12: With FMU, very very faint line on 10mlu IC; Nothing on 25mlu IC; BFN on CB Digital
-1/13: With FMU, very faint line on 10mlu IC; Very very faint line on 25mlu IC; Forgot my digitals at home!
-1/14: With FMU, same results as 1/13; With 1 hour hold in the evening got BFPs on CB Digital and FRER Gold
-1/15: With FMU, ICs are still not getting darker; Non-digital FRER showed a faint line; Had blood work done to check HCG...hoping to have results tomorrow or Monday

I'm praying that the HCG levels are in a good range. I'm scared to get too excited at this point. Wish I had a crystal ball!


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ltweety

I shouldn't think so TTC74 but to both you and Mrs Rose, these are not necessarily quantitative. Mrs Rose, I wouldn't worry, it seems like a pretty normal progression to me. Make sure you ask for a second beta though, because it's the change that matters, not the starting point.


----------



## MrsRose168

Ltweety said:


> I shouldn't think so TTC74 but to both you and Mrs Rose, these are not necessarily quantitative. Mrs Rose, I wouldn't worry, it seems like a pretty normal progression to me. Make sure you ask for a second beta though, because it's the change that matters, not the starting point.

Yes, I definitely will get another beta next week!


----------



## Pink Petals

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi girls, I've been MIA the past few days because I was on a business trip. The good news is, I got a BFP but the bad news is that the lines aren't getting darker, so of course I'm concerned. Here's a quick recap of my results this week...
> 
> -1/11: BFNs on ICs
> -1/12: With FMU, very very faint line on 10mlu IC; Nothing on 25mlu IC; BFN on CB Digital
> -1/13: With FMU, very faint line on 10mlu IC; Very very faint line on 25mlu IC; Forgot my digitals at home!
> -1/14: With FMU, same results as 1/13; With 1 hour hold in the evening got BFPs on CB Digital and FRER Gold
> -1/15: With FMU, ICs are still not getting darker; Non-digital FRER showed a faint line; Had blood work done to check HCG...hoping to have results tomorrow or Monday
> 
> I'm praying that the HCG levels are in a good range. I'm scared to get too excited at this point. Wish I had a crystal ball!

Congrats! :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you for some darkening lines! A good friend of mine has two healthy babies and one on the way. She had negative hpts and faint lines for an unusually long time with all her pregnancies. They had to do blood tests to confirm every time. My point is to try not to worry unless the doctor gives you reason to. I know it's easier said than done!


----------



## Pink Petals

TTC74 said:


> Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).

I know when you are pg, the HCG level can vary depending on how long you have held your bladder and how much fluid you have had prior. Not 100% sure, but I would guess that the same would go after a MC? 

But they say you are more likely to get a dark line in the morning than the afternoon, so I think you have good reason to be hopeful. Test again soon and keep us updated!


----------



## Pink Petals

Ltweety, your chart looks super optimistic! When are you going to test?


----------



## MrsRose168

Pink Petals said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).
> 
> I know when you are pg, the HCG level can vary depending on how long you have held your bladder and how much fluid you have had prior. Not 100% sure, but I would guess that the same would go after a MC?
> 
> But they say you are more likely to get a dark line in the morning than the afternoon, so I think you have good reason to be hopeful. Test again soon and keep us updated!Click to expand...

Looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on. :cry:


----------



## TTC74

MrsRose - I'm so sorry. 

AFM - my tests are getting lighter. So, I think I'm just seeing hcg fluctuations from the MMC.


----------



## JemmaLouise

MrsRose168 said:


> Pink Petals said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if hcg fluctuates as it leaves your system after a MMC? I'm 7 DPO and my hpt from this afternoon is darker than my hpt from this morning. (Afternoon on right).
> 
> I know when you are pg, the HCG level can vary depending on how long you have held your bladder and how much fluid you have had prior. Not 100% sure, but I would guess that the same would go after a MC?
> 
> But they say you are more likely to get a dark line in the morning than the afternoon, so I think you have good reason to be hopeful. Test again soon and keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like I'm back on the TTC journey again. All my tests are now coming back negative--digitals, non-digitals and ICs. I don't have my blood results back yet but I'm sure they'll show the same thing. I wish I knew what was causing this. This is so frustrating. I haven't started bleeding yet...just wish it would start so I can begin to move on. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I'm wishing you all the luck that it's showing on your bloods and that these tests are just playing silly buggers x


----------



## Ltweety

I tested this morning. BFN @10dpo. But my last bfp wasn't until 12 dpo and then it was faint. I'm still hopeful


----------



## Pink Petals

Mrs. Rose, I am so sorry. Have you sooken to your doctor about tests? (Progesterone, etc). Sometimes, there ia an easy fix for things. Charting can reveal a lot too. It allowed me to discover that I have a shorter luteal phase for example.

Ltweety, I am still hopeful for you. It's early. Keep us posted.

TTC74, sorry about the lines. So frustrating. I was getting faint lines for weeks and decided to stop testing and just follow bloods.

I think my body is gearing up to O. Things seem to be normalizing for me now. Certain at this point that I did not O after my MC and the bleeding I had last week was a period. I guess I should feel lucky that AF came so quickly after my MC. I know that for many women, it takes 4-6 weeks. Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## Ltweety

Pink petals- Good luck on O
Another BFN for me this morning at 12 dpo but holding out.


----------



## TTC74

ALMOST bfn at 9 DPO. Hoping for darkening tomorrow.


----------



## Ltweety

Good luck TTC74!


----------



## Pink Petals

I have started updating in the spring rainbows thread, for anyone who hasn't moved over there. Didn't want to leave anybody behind! :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, update from me...

I got my HCG results back and it was only 23 as of 1/15. When I went in for blood work, I asked them to also check my progesterone but I was told no&#8212;not sure why. In emailing back and forth with the doctor&#8217;s office, they said there was some confusion as to why I was having blood work done so that&#8217;s why they didn&#8217;t check the progesterone. I told them that when I booked the appointment, I told her I had just had a CP the previous month and wanted to make sure everything looked ok, but apparently that never got passed on to them. After sorting that out, they were able to check my progesterone and it was only 7.4. The dr said it was normal but on the low side and wrote an Rx for Prometrium to increase my progesterone. 

I went back and looked at my results from my first CP and my progesterone was only .6 and HCG was only 13. Obviously that is VERY VERY low! I&#8217;m pretty upset b/c I feel like this second CP could have possibly been prevented if she had put me on the progesterone for my next cycle. I just don&#8217;t feel like their office or the dr did their due diligence in trying to help me out so I&#8217;m going to look for a new one.

I really really hope the progesterone is what has been causing the CPs since that&#8217;s easily treatable. I&#8217;m planning to start the Prometrium when I O next time we TTC. I&#8217;m not sure yet if we&#8217;ll try again right away or wait a cycle. I&#8217;m leaning towards right away since we&#8217;re supposedly more fertile after a MC.


----------



## Ltweety

MrsRose, sorry to hear about your chemical...I think it probably would have happened even with the treatment honey, although it certainly would be helpful to increase your progesterone. 

I do agree that DR's can be soooo frustrating. They just seem so distant from the emotionality of the process. I am definitely the squeaky wheel at my Dr. and pretty much insist on things until they give in. It sometimes takes me five phone calls and a lot of persistence but I make them do it. I'm sure they've written "Difficult Patient" on my chart, lol. 

Hang in there, and hope next cycle is the one. You might look into baby aspirin and natural progesterone cream since you don't need a prescription. I use Progestacare and buy it on Amazon. It was recommended to me by a doctor (a naturopath). It has increased my luteal phase length from 12-13 to 14 days. I'm on 15dpo right now waiting for AF...


----------



## MrsRose168

Ltweety said:


> MrsRose, sorry to hear about your chemical...I think it probably would have happened even with the treatment honey, although it certainly would be helpful to increase your progesterone.
> 
> I do agree that DR's can be soooo frustrating. They just seem so distant from the emotionality of the process. I am definitely the squeaky wheel at my Dr. and pretty much insist on things until they give in. It sometimes takes me five phone calls and a lot of persistence but I make them do it. I'm sure they've written "Difficult Patient" on my chart, lol.
> 
> Hang in there, and hope next cycle is the one. You might look into baby aspirin and natural progesterone cream since you don't need a prescription. I use Progestacare and buy it on Amazon. It was recommended to me by a doctor (a naturopath). It has increased my luteal phase length from 12-13 to 14 days. I'm on 15dpo right now waiting for AF...

Thanks Ltweety. Just curious, why do you think it would have happened even with the progesterone? This is still new to me so would love to hear any insight you have. I realize there definitely could be something else causing the CPs...waiting to hear back from the doctor on what tests she recommends DH and I take. I want to rule out as much as possible, especially given my age. I'll be 34 in March. I'm just really hoping it's the progesterone since it can be easily treated. Ugh...again, wish I had a crystal ball!

I'm a bit crunchy myself so will definitely look into the progestacare. I prefer to go the natural route when possible. DH and I are seeing an acupuncturist on Saturday so curious to see what he recommends.


----------

